# Opinions wanted! (Plant selection)



## marinebiologist (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi all!

Need your guys' opinions and expertise to help me select some plants to fill in my back, mid and foreground. Some info about my tank.

Tank: 65g tall. Measures 36in (L) x 18in (D) x 24in (H).

Light: Fluval Aqualife and plant P36 LED. 504LEDs, 5200k, 35w. No PAR info avail, and don't think I can use the old WPG measurement here?

pH around 6.6. I don't have my gH or kH readings yet :s

Substrate: Eco-complete, with use of fert tabs & liquid flourish.

No co2 yet (saving up for a nice dual stage reg), but dosing Excel daily. 

Fish: 2x Angels, 2x Syno Petricola, 6x Red Zebra Danios, 5x Neon tetras, 2x Ottocinclus.

Current plants: Amazon sword (so small, taking forever to get going), some Anubias, and what I believe are Vallisneria nanas?


What I'd like to know is, how is my light output for my tank, and what else am I missing (asides from the pressurized co2). What plants do you recommend to help me fill in my bare looking tank.

Opinions, suggestions, criticisms wanted!


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2014)

It looks like low-medium light level. I would concentrate on plants the do not require high light unless you plan on getting a second fixture.

Check out tropica's website to see what you like and is suitable for your lighting.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Since we are talking mid light, low tech, I really like Hygro Corymbosa for the back, it has a nice large leaves, grows fast, but does require lots of pruning. Crypts or dwarf sagittaria for the front part. There are so many easy plants, it really depends on your style.  Looking good so far


----------



## marinebiologist (Jul 24, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the recommendations guys! 
Ps, my fluval led outputs about 2,580 lumens. Seems overly bright on my tank, guess I was wrong lol


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2014)

The light output will be greatly diminished with a single light fixture penetrating 24 inches. Typically one uses short growing plants in the foreground. I would recommend easy (low light) short foreground plants since your tank is 24 inches high. 

When you add co2 you will see a dramatic change in growth. I use the Milwaukee and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## marinebiologist (Jul 24, 2014)

Yea, that's true. I wanted a larger capacity tank (than my prev 29g) but only had the room for a tall as opposed to longer style tank. Yea actual light penetration greatly decreases. 

Regarding the plants, yea that's the plan to keep shorter ones in the foreground.. Just wasn't sure of what types of low light plants..will have to read up on more..

Milwaukee is a nice single stage reg, but read that they have end of tank dumps and I'm concerned since I don't want to gas out my fishes lol


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Here are a list of low light and low tech plants: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/list-plants-suitable-low-tech-tanks-70306/


----------



## marinebiologist (Jul 24, 2014)

Reckon, thanks for the link!


----------

